

Screensharing that works for Linux - katzebach
http://www.same.io/i/926080

======
dingaling
I'm assuming it uses WebRTC; it won't let me into the site past the front page
as I don't use Chrome.

Which is sad, since the Mozilla and Chrome teams work closely on developing
WebRTC and ensuring compatibility.

Edit: found some more info in the source of that page. This is their
configuration guide:

 _1\. Open the URL chrome: //flags the latest version of Google Chrome.

2\. Scroll to the bottom of the page and enable "Enable screen capture support
in getUserMedia()

3\. Restart browser - that's it _

So, yes, WebRTC.

